# Battygurl's Ghost Pics Thread!



## Ricci (Feb 16, 2007)

A lot of my friends on MUT have been wanting me to post my ghostly pics.

The reason I never did because I wasn't looking forward being accused of "photo shopping" "Being crazy" "its a fake pic yer a loony head" remarks .

If u r not a believer n a skeptic please refrain from telling me I really don't care to hear  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I took these picture the year 2003 in the summer from "inside my home" I used to live in . So much creepy activity was happening so I decided to take pictures and OMG I was shocked to say Iv captured a few ghostly friends on Pic ..

This is thee scary one .. Note the first three pics are the same

I had to add red to copies I made so You all to see him ,, this is the extent of my photo shop lol the top photo is the original one

He is situated to the right corner of the window sill please don't tell me its the plants that make his face thanks heard it many times enough


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Feb 16, 2007)

I see it! That looks creepy, gave me the shivers lol


----------



## FeverDream (Feb 16, 2007)

Oh man I'm down in my basement in the dark, watching tv alone. I'm so going upstairs right now, I'm freaked out!


----------



## Leony (Feb 16, 2007)

Creepy, I can see the face!

I had a creepy pic one, taken from my webcam. But, I removed it because it freaked me out lol.


----------



## Geek (Feb 16, 2007)

I am looking and I don't see Leony's head.

Oh, you "your a loony head", I read it wrong lol


----------



## Leony (Feb 16, 2007)

LMAO haha :add_wegbrech:


----------



## Ricci (Feb 16, 2007)

hehe!!!


----------



## Ricci (Feb 16, 2007)

OK this one is hard to see ,, hes more transparent ,but if u got a good eye ,your ll see him,,

In a Tuxedo looks in the 1800's era and mouth wide open??


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 16, 2007)

hmmm, I had to stare at it for a while, and yeah, I guess the shape kind of makes out as a man in a suit with mouth open.

I wonder if it's the lighting/background that might create an illusion of a shape?


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 16, 2007)

wow, I can see the head even in the original pic!

that's creepy!


----------



## Chaela (Feb 16, 2007)

I can see it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Leony (Feb 16, 2007)

Hard to see but I can see a little bit face shape.

By the way, Battygurl do you mind if I merge this thread to the other ghost picture thread you have?


----------



## Ricci (Feb 16, 2007)

Ok but can we make the subject ..Battygurl's Ghost Pics Thread?


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 16, 2007)

omg ..!!!i can see it ..i can see it

thats so scarry ..


----------



## Leony (Feb 16, 2007)

That would be perfect!

Thanks Batty!


----------



## Aprill (Feb 16, 2007)

hey battygirl, have you ever heard of like, if a ghost is in a house or if there is a particular room being colder than any other room, that a person died there? I know you have mentioned a ghost problem before, just wondering : )


----------



## nehcterg (Feb 16, 2007)

those are totally creepy.


----------



## Ricci (Feb 16, 2007)

Yes there ws all kinds of differnt weird stuff happen and i did hear whisper type like talking and yes cold rooms we never slept in those roomsaww dammnn I woulda loved to see it!!


----------



## Ricci (Feb 16, 2007)

I know my eyes has tears from being freaked out after I first saw it lol


----------



## Aprill (Feb 16, 2007)

Yeah, thanks, I was asking becasue we have a bedroom that stays ice cold. There is not an insulation problem, but it is sooooooo cold in there. My husband said that someone probably died in there, but I thought he was lying


----------



## magosienne (Feb 16, 2007)

that's creepy ! as a little girl i was scared at night because i always saw people just passing next to me, nearly pushing me against the wall, and damn, i was the only one who could see them.


----------



## daer0n (Feb 16, 2007)

i can't see the ghost in the first pic Batty :kopfkratz:

could be just that i have crappy sight though lol

but i tried really hard to see it and i still can't

i have a picture too, that i took when i was 22 years old, i don't think it's a ghost but, people think it's more like an angel, i actually sent that picture to the radio show "Coast to Coast Am" and they put it up on their website, i got a lot of emails from people telling me that it was an awesome pic, not ps'ed at all by the way, back then i didn't have a clue about photoshop, and it was taken with one of the first digital cameras that came out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## foxybronx (Feb 16, 2007)

Girl i would have high-tailed it right outta that house!

Your brave


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 16, 2007)

scary!


----------



## littletingoddes (Feb 16, 2007)

I can't see anyone in the second picture, but definitely did in your first post! Creepy!!


----------



## Aquilah (Feb 16, 2007)

I can see it in the first pic (original), and definitely in the last from the first one. The second pic (tuxedo), I can't make out.


----------



## Jesskaa (Feb 16, 2007)

its still creepy.


----------



## han (Feb 16, 2007)

i like this thread, its creepy but intresting..


----------



## Geek (Feb 16, 2007)

Batty, I have to ask....was there a roach clip involved when you saw these?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Sirvinya (Feb 16, 2007)

Those pictures are fantastic! I can see the face in the first one. It took me a bit longer but I can see the tuxedo one as well.


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 16, 2007)

very creapy!


----------



## AngelaGM (Feb 16, 2007)

Incredible! Those pictures are amazing!!!! I would be scared as hell! My Aunt Dolores's house in PA has her dead husband visiting it when I lived there. It was comforting to know he was around


----------



## Ricci (Feb 16, 2007)

:rotfl: OMG Tony you r so funny ,, seems like yer getting roach clip obsessedHow about this?? I changed the color Daeron!!







Wow cool u still have it?


----------



## Princess6828 (Feb 16, 2007)

I can't see anything. I'm on my crappy computer at work though and the screen resolution is terrible. I'll have to check when I get home.


----------



## breathless (Feb 16, 2007)

i cant' see it because i didn't look. lol. i'm too scared. haa. but, i believe you 100%!


----------



## daer0n (Feb 16, 2007)

ooooh i see it now! creepy!! :frown: 
Yes, i still have the picture, i will post it here.
I took this one with one of the first digital cameras that came out in that time, it's a picture of a friend that we took there, he was just posing for the camera there were no lights around him or anything, there was nothing beside him at all, so it was freaky when we uploaded the picture to the computer we noticed that huge ray of light.
We dont have an explanation for this, some say an angel, some say a column of light, some others even see the figure of Jesus..dunno, you guys be the judges i guess  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

A guy that saw the picture on the coast to coast website did an animation for me to show me what he said, was "jesus" in the picture. i will put it here along with the original one.

This is the original one:





And this is the animation that he did for me:


----------



## SherryAnn (Feb 16, 2007)

I COMPLETELY believe all of you. There *is* something in my house...has been for the eight years I have lived here. I will have to tell you the story of it sometime.


----------



## daer0n (Feb 16, 2007)

Looking forward to hear about it Sherry, have you tried to take a picture? maybe if you just snap a shot anywhere in your house something will show up?


----------



## Ricci (Feb 16, 2007)

OMG Daeron thas so nice!! I see the Angel!!


----------



## daer0n (Feb 16, 2007)

Pretty cool hey?...

i never noticed that figure to the left until he made the animation for me,

it does look like "Jesus", but i think, it's an angel  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ricci (Feb 16, 2007)

Your son has an Angel!! Ok we all do but wow


----------



## daer0n (Feb 16, 2007)

I wanna see more ghost pics!

i am fascinated by paranormal stuff, i get really scared but still, i wanna see more  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ricci (Feb 16, 2007)

Ok this is a bad pic

My boyf took this of me from the window I see a skull looking at my moniter .. this isnt the greeatest lol


----------



## daer0n (Feb 16, 2007)

OMG, i see it!!

that is soo scary, i would poo my pants! =S


----------



## Ricci (Feb 16, 2007)

Heres one of a Lady face (circled)


----------



## daer0n (Feb 16, 2007)

You should send these to the coast to coast website Batty


----------



## Ricci (Feb 16, 2007)

Ohh good glad u see it and WTF is it?? lolHmmm maybe I will


----------



## daer0n (Feb 16, 2007)

They have some pretty cool ghost pics on their website.

Too bad i dont have any more of my own, i would post more here.

I see something, i just can't make a face out of it :kopfkratz:


----------



## Ricci (Feb 16, 2007)

Zoom it in save it then zoom it a bit


----------



## daer0n (Feb 16, 2007)

Okies

weird, it looks more like a troll face to me lol


----------



## magosienne (Feb 16, 2007)

you know Batty, it reminds me of a show my brother saw a few weeks ago on french television, about supernatural things, stuff that really happened. i was surfin' MuT (who would have guessed? lol) but he told me there was this house, and the woman who lived there always heard people and saw them in the house. turned out it was built on a cemetary (or something like that). there were thousands of people, just trying to communicate with her. she died, and of course people visit the house but don't buy it. since her death the ghosts don't show themselves anymore. Weird.


----------



## Ricci (Feb 16, 2007)

Its because ghost were attracted to her so shes gone ,there gone


----------



## LovinPigments (Feb 16, 2007)

i see him...very scary n creepy


----------



## KristieTX (Feb 17, 2007)

I am a part-time paranormal investigator and used to live in an apartment in this complex with a dead family, victims of a murder-suicide, so I fully believe in ghosts, needless to say.

I'll have to share my stories later. I wish I still had all of my pictures.


----------



## renee604 (Feb 18, 2007)

I see dead people! This thread scares me a bit.


----------



## pla4u (Feb 18, 2007)

There are more things i heaven and earth then are drempt of in the minds of man...


----------



## TylerD (Feb 18, 2007)

I dont see anything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 18, 2007)

AHH I should not have looked at that home alone at night...I am scared now LOL!


----------



## Geek (Feb 18, 2007)




----------



## Ricci (Feb 18, 2007)

:rotfl: ohh yummy!!!! Rofl now u see it Tyler?? lol


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Feb 18, 2007)

I cant see the one with the window. I tried doin what you said and it still didnt work out for me.


----------



## StrangerNMist (Feb 18, 2007)

A cold spot means that a spirit is trying to draw energy from that area so it can manifest.

Those are some wild pictures, Batty! It makes me wish I still had some of those creepy photos of the basement of this house that I used to live in. I actually caught a picture of something coming out of a mirror!

Never again would I go down into the basement unless it was daytime.


----------



## han (Feb 18, 2007)

i see more than one image in battygurls pictures, is there more than one ghost.


----------



## Ricci (Feb 19, 2007)

yes many ghost in that place I was in


----------



## Manda (Feb 19, 2007)

Freaky, I see them all. In the one with your comp, it looks like a face upside down in the lower right corner- i can totally make out neck, face and hair.

Now Im scared tho and am so glad Im not home alone lol


----------

